# How to get a threat display?



## specy (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been trying to get my Dessicata to do some threat display without any success. I was waving my hand at it and punching its forearm with my fingers, but it either tries to run away or to climb up my hand..... Anyone got some tips of how to make them doing a threat display? Perhaps I am just not scary/annoying enough? Maybe a 'scream' mask from a party shop would help? Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 26, 2007)

No some people say touching the wings works. But if you ask me i feel bad making my mantids mad.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw threat poses all the time when I kept mantises in clear 32oz cups next to each other. Maybe they just don't like each other.

Your finger may be too big so the mantis gets scared. If you hit your mantis with something about the same size as the mantis, it might work better.


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

Sometimes mine do it if you snap your fingers. Why do you want to know? Photography reasons?


----------



## captainmerkin (Jun 27, 2007)

currently using a small rubber crocodile on my devil mantis..

little bugger hates it.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

Most of my mantis just ran away panicking everytime i tried to get a threat post from them, and when i see one it is usually when they face off with each other from their own cage :lol: i was just lucky to get the post thread from the adult female Texas Unicorn recently, but i have seen nymph as little as L2doing it, wished i have the camera with me all the time.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 27, 2007)

back them into a corner...can work to varying sucess


----------



## specy (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks all for the input. Perhaps I will try a mirror or some origami mantis..... It is for the purpose of taking pictures, otherwise I wont like to disturb the mantis. I will post some pictures if I manage to get a threat display. Thanks!


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 9, 2007)

WHen mine is really hungry and i havent fed her for a while.. Anything will get her mad.. just putting something in front of her will make her grab it..and she even striked at my finger once to..


----------

